# Mwc Are They Proper Military Watches



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

I see a lot of mwc military watches on the e%ay,are they proper military watches like the cwc watches,or are they copies of cwc's,and are they any good.....there web pages seem to imply they are proper military,but seem quite cheap.......


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

From what I gather they're cheap ooh: :lol:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Cheap watches, cheap movements and definately not Military issue , unlike the CWCs. If you search on google you will find there is a lot of debates about the mwc,s then you can make your own judgement!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Most definitely not "proper military" they can be described as military style


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

"Military inspired" and definitely not genuine military watches. I had one a while ago and I think I gave it away as a freebie on here. Not a bad looking watch to be fair, but waaay too small for my big bloated wrist :lol:

Here's a quick pic:










And one from the rear:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

MWC are military style and not bad looking watches but CWC are considered to be superior and the genuine article. :tank:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MWC are cheap and nasty. Their website uses double talk to make it seem as though they are a military supplier and are Swiss made. If you can find one at a price comparable to that of the cheap no name Chinese military style watches on eBay, then you will be in the right price range.

Here is my "Royal Navy" version:










The bezel is crap, as is the lume.










Spring bars as well as a fake country code.










Non-jeweled Chinese made ETA quartz movement. After the first battery ran down mine started eating batteries.

Anyway, I'm not a fan.

Later,

William


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Basically they're cr*p. Poor materials and chatty chinese movements. Avoid. Buy a CWC, they're cheap enough and outstanding quality.

David


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> "Military inspired" and definitely not genuine military watches. I had one a while ago and I think I gave it away as a freebie on here. Not a bad looking watch to be fair, but waaay too small for my big bloated wrist :lol:
> 
> Here's a quick pic:


 I think I may have got this one, I got one from someone anyway :mda: - the second hand fell off - I removed it and passed it on to someone or other again as a freebie


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I would go for an infantry instead! Look here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=82514&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

Â£6.99 including postage! It ticks louder than my parents mantel clock but is still keeping excellent time! And looks great on the wrist!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > "Military inspired" and definitely not genuine military watches. I had one a while ago and I think I gave it away as a freebie on here. Not a bad looking watch to be fair, but waaay too small for my big bloated wrist :lol:
> ...


That looks like it is a copy of a Timex copy of an original Timex military watch. :huh: I think that makes sense. 

Later,

William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, good job I gave it away as a freebie then, rather than sell it..... :sweatdrop:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is one of the variations Timex has of which I was thinking.










As I recall, there is at least one that is even closer to that MWC. 

Later,

William


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks fellas I won't be looking any further........cwc it is or maybe a timex or even pulsar.......lol


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

Interestingly CWC are not currently supplying the MOD see this linkhttps://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/108746/response/270595/attach/3/99109A36.doc it emerged Cabot Watch Company or CWC has not supplied the MOD with watches since 2007, this fact has emerged from a trademark dispute they have with the Combat Watch Company in the United States. To see the details go to Page 6 of:http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/ttabvue-92053554-CAN-57.pdf

I am a bit baffled by this posting because MWC use Ronda 705 and 715 movements and in their 100m G10 the 715li with 10 year battery life these are not chinese movements. The watch pictured is one of their cheap Vietnam watches which I have seen on the web for Â£25 but clearly this can't be realistically compared to the 100m water resistant model below.


----------

